# Shopping Mall Disappointment



## Lindy (Nov 24, 2008)

I was supposed to go into an indoor mall here in town for a weekend next month.  Yesterday I went in to take a quick look to decide exactly where I want to set and what do I find?  A cart being set up by another soaper..... :evil: 

I couldn't believe that the mall was willing to put the two of us in there at the same time!!!!  Naturally I'm not going to go in there - I wouldn't like it if another soaper did that to me, but what is that mall management thinking? :evil:  :evil: 

Ah well on to another idea.   :?


----------



## 7053joanne (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you both make the same kind of soap....ie MP or CP?


----------



## Lindy (Nov 24, 2008)

We both do CP & HP so we would be direct competition.  The biggest difference between us is that she uses EO & FO where I don't add any fragrance, letting the ingredients create the scent which is quite light.


----------



## starduster (Dec 7, 2008)

*Maybe you got lucky*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> We both do CP & HP so we would be direct competition.  The biggest difference between us is that she uses EO & FO where I don't add any fragrance, letting the ingredients create the scent which is quite light.


Sometimes competition is healthy but not always.
As to what management was thinking, who knows??? Probably the bottom line or nothing.Trully the world is full of non thinkers.
Be thankfull that you checked up.
To me this would mean I would be thinking about were else I could place my soaps .I would feel that I was being diverted to somewhere that in the big picture would be more the perfect place.
What I would then do is ask my self over and over for a few hours with out pushing for an instant answer where else I could take "Your Wonderfull Wares."
The idea will just then show itself.
Best of luck.


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2008)

Does your contract include any information on competitive products in the area?  It should.


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 7, 2008)

Starduster already said what I was thinking, as dissapointing as this "find" was, I bet you are going to move on to something even better.   :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the support..... I've already decided to pursue the B&B business and have sent out 24 letters with samples which I will follow up on in about 10 days.  I will send another group out later in the spring when the other B&B's open up.  I've decided that all my executive sales experience and training is what is going to make this a success.  I am also looking into doing some craft tables in other location along this peninsula as well as continuing to hand out samples everywhere I go.

So as disappointing as this was, like you said there is always something is intended for us to do if we just "listen".

Cheers


----------



## starduster (Dec 8, 2008)

*Good on you*

Good on you and congratulations on your sites new look.I am sure you didn't have that blue look and butterfly last time I looked.
It is very appropriate and appealing.
Having such a beautifull product as you do and that you also have great confidence does make it easier to sell than selling something for someone else.
I was just visiting friends and selling soap earlier. I was discussing my 2nd street vending experience as of yesterday. I said I didn't think I would go back to that same place but that I wondered were I should think about going to for street vending experience 3. This friend said , go to a place that has good energy , some where you love.
Now why didn;t I think of that ?  Now to daydream up the next , but very special place.
By the way I love you detailed description of how soap is made on your site.

Please please let us know some of your highlights as they happen.
Ps: Do you have a bar of soap in that shell of yours so you can bathe when it rains and your shell fills up?


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2008)

How did I miss your website link?  Can you PM me with it or post it here for me to view.....pretty please?

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2008)

This is one of the things I love about this Forum - the mutual support - it is so wonderful.

Starduster - thank you for noticing the change - I decided that although the other design worked it still didn't reflect the "look" that I was wanting so I revamped it.  By the way I really like how your new site is coming along too.

Topcat the website is http://www.malaspinasoapfactory.ca

I really feel it's important for people to know why hand-made soap is special without getting into too much competition bashing.

Thanks for your support!

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Mary's Soaps (Dec 8, 2008)

Linda, and the more I ponder, the more I "talk" to myself, and stick to my convictions.  If you are selling soap for a reason, then shout the "whys" from the roof tops.  We sell soap for many reasons, but many of us do so because of its special qualities.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 8, 2008)

*soap*

dont give up-remember success is 90% attitude and 100% fortitude!

you'll find youre niche, and it'll feel like coming home!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

*soap*

just visited your estore.  very, very nice, and easy to navigate!  well thought out and great selection!  love the shaving mugs!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 15, 2008)

Heartsong - thank you!  With the internet company that I'm using it is so user friendly and easy to build - including the e-store!  You don't have to know ftp or anything to create the site because it can all be done using wizards.

I'm glad you like it though......


----------

